# Some tempting Vostok's.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Spotted these on my trawl around the web.


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

The top one is very nice .had a look around the net they seem to be discontinued which is a shame


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ging said:


> The top one is very nice .had a look around the net they seem to be discontinued which is a shame


 Apparently may be available to pre order?

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/reef/vostok-watch-amphibia-241501-080494.html


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ging said:


> The top one is very nice .had a look around the net they seem to be discontinued which is a shame


 eBay seller has them for £150 ish.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice. I like the full lume and the compressor style. Tempted.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like all 3 of those. The top one would look better with solid hands IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I like them all especially the top one


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Ditto, love them all ... never heard of them ... have now .. cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

good find @WRENCH


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

Ging said:


> The top one is very nice .had a look around the net they seem to be discontinued which is a shame


 You can buy one on ebay for about £140 delivered from Russia. Thinking about it myself


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

WRENCH said:


>


 Love the shape and proportions of this one, even if it does look branded by United Utilities!


----------



## Cutting edge (Jan 26, 2018)

Are there any reliable vendors of these watches based in the UK or EU?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I keep saying to myself, I must keep some money back to buy a Vostok, and I have a naughty hankering for one of their rather bold and decorated models. The problem is that by the time I get round to looking online for a Vostok watch, I have already spent the money on something else I spotted in my locality.


----------



## JTH (Feb 18, 2018)

@Trigger agreed the full lume is pretty bad ass


----------



## Sometimes its Gus (Feb 22, 2018)

I will be looking on ebay for these.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Cutting edge said:


> Are there any reliable vendors of these watches based in the UK or EU?


 Meranom or eBay sellers with good feedback are usually safe. I've bought a "few" with no issues. Meranom can be a bit more expensive but they are the official manufacturers on-line seller.


----------



## lds1973 (Mar 2, 2018)

Im a bigger fan of the older more classic vostoks like the 710, 150 or 090. I own a 090 and took inspiration from this one.










mine doesnt look as good as this as its not soda blasted.


----------

